# "New Posts" Time Frame?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

When you click "New Posts", you only get posts from the last hour or so. Is that by design? Can we adjust it? If we can't, can the default be changed to 24 hours? Even 12 hours would be better.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

New Posts should be the posts since you last visited.

Today's Posts is an extension of that feature which also shows posts before your last visit, up to 24 hours ago.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't see a "Today's Posts" menu tab at the top of the board and when I click on the link in your post it opens a new browser tab. Not really what I'm looking for.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> I don't see a "Today's Posts" menu tab at the top of the board and when I click on the link in your post it opens a new browser tab. Not really what I'm looking for.


It is under the "Quicklinks" menu (two to the right of New Posts).


----------

